# Altalamprologus Calvus Black Zambia



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I picked up 4 of these guys yesterday as the latest addition to my Tanganyika tank. They're supposed to go after fry so hopefully these will keep the Daffodil population down. Assuming they don't get beat up first.  The person I got these from purchased them from Darius so their quality is top notch. They're about 3" long.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool, I love their pouts.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Your pics are always excellent.

I love the "head on" shot. They look _fast_ - and with those nice white teeth showing...there's not much doubt about how they go about getting food.

The daffodil in the last shot looks a bit wary, almost like he's looking over his shoulder.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice grab there, suburb photos as always what kind of camera are you using. Can you post a full tank shot Pat


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks all. The Calvus and Compressiceps actually use their very thin bodies to get into narrow places. And as a defense mechanism, they go into very narrow areas and expand so predators can't pull them out. They also use this to sneak into areas where fish lay eggs so they can eat them and the fry.

Pat, I'll take a full tank shot this weekend during the day when the fish are up and about. Kinda boring late at night when they're all sleeping.  The camera is an Olympus E3 DSLR.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh!!!! Post as many calvus photos you want... <3 The blacks are my favorite. I hope one day i can have a tank of them...


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are one heck of a good fish but again I can't have them!!!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I lost one of these guys 3 days after I got them. No clue what happened.  Maybe it got beat up by the Daffodils. The other 3 are doing fine now though. They're mingling with the other fishes now but everyone seems to know they're a threat. They're quite tough though and know their scales provide a lot of protection. Here's one of them just surfing the current with the cyps.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe, I'm sorry to hear about that gunnerx.


----------

